# looking for information on a huffy belair, girls tank bicycle



## randallace (Nov 1, 2013)

looking for information about huffy belair bicycles, picked up a frame with tank today and am considering building her up , but need info on this model- pics, stats, years built , ect.... any help is always appreciated.


----------



## randallace (Nov 1, 2013)

ok pic time - taken with me iphone so be forgiving of quality please - previous owner claimed to be 1950 manufacture date ?

got her like this 





head sticker -




drivers side tank






tank mount-




top of rear fender has this - for mountiung bracket ??




chain guard







seat tube decal




serial number -appears to read 0H0022H4- how to date ? since missing wheel set, and other accessories ?




seat


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

Need to see if you can make out the serial number and post it, I can't make it out from the pic.  Looks like late 1950's Huffy middleweight to me.


----------



## randallace (Nov 1, 2013)

number reads 0H0022H4


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 1, 2013)

randallace said:


> number reads 0H0022H4




I believe that makes it a 1960 model.  0H = 1960 Huffy


----------



## randallace (Nov 2, 2013)

cool- thanks for posting !!


----------



## randallace (Nov 3, 2013)

been looking online most of the morning - cant find many pics of complete bikes to work off of -- anyone have any ?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2013)

wow. This is an uncommon bike, been awhile since I have seen one of these. You have an early Huffy Bel-Air, the Monark version was the Thunderbird. I don't see too many Huffys this style, I don't why. that tank and chaingaurd style wasn't made very long it seems. 

You will have a hard time trying to find pics of this bike complete, I would look for pics of the Monark Thunderbird of the same vintage.


----------



## randallace (Nov 5, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> wow. This is an uncommon bike, been awhile since I have seen one of these. You have an early Huffy Bel-Air, the Monark version was the Thunderbird. I don't see too many Huffys this style, I don't why. that tank and chaingaurd style wasn't made very long it seems.
> 
> You will have a hard time trying to find pics of this bike complete, I would look for pics of the Monark Thunderbird of the same vintage.



Mainly want pics for visual reference on correct replacement parts - any suggestions as to the finish ? Repaint ? Or try and patch what's there , clear and call it a day ?  Would modern huffy cruiser wheels do as replacements  ? And the fender for the front - a modern one fit ? Going to try and replace all the bearings - any clue on sizes ?


----------



## randallace (Nov 5, 2013)

The proposed parts donor is a new ladies huffy cranbrook 26 inch- specific questions , will wheel set work as is , or will i need to change the crank set as well ??? are the headtube and crankset bearings and cups the same sizes ? or will be necessary to pick up others?? will fenders work, and if so - will they fit correctly ? i believe the handlebar stem will not work - looks to big to me , seat post as well looks too large ...... now as far as the original seat i have , it appears to be white tolex?  is that correct ?  is that stuff easy to work with ?  any ideas ??


----------



## partsguy (Nov 5, 2013)

That rusty Huffy you bought an auction would nicely for parts. I personally wouldn't use modern big box store crap for parts. They are low quality bicycles and all made in red CHINA. I would leave this paint and chrome ALONE and simply track down the missing parts. With some hunting you can find a correct front fender to match this bike.


----------



## randallace (Nov 9, 2013)

have begun the search for the fender ,ect......... the rusty one will donate some parts too


----------



## randallace (Nov 16, 2013)

looking for a rack like this one  for the  belair


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=43832&d=1330394161


----------



## randallace (Nov 16, 2013)

ok - ive got a major problem - the front  forks were loose and when i tried to tighten them i noticed the top bearing nut, the one that had the cone on bottom for the bearing ,  was lopsided - so i disassembled the head tube, removed the bearings and on closer inspection the threads at the top of the tube are bent - wtf? -no wonder that nut and stuff was terribly difficult to get off -  i assume i will need to replace these forks now - bummer because wanted to keep them as they were original - is there any way to disassemble and keep forks and replace the tube only ???

-help please --


----------



## partsguy (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats gonna be a pain in the butt to fix. It might be repairable. Post in the "Restoration Tricks" section and see what the guys have to say.


----------



## randallace (Nov 19, 2013)

will the fork off a 69 good vibrations work ?  i have one i scavaged parts off of , hanging up in garage , that has a nice fork set


----------



## partsguy (Nov 19, 2013)

If it's a Good Vibrations its probably a 1979 or 1989. The serial numbers got changed by the time those were made. But yea, it should work.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 20, 2013)

Not that it matters but my eyes see the last 2 digits if the serial number as 54 instead of H4. Is there a number on the head tube? Huffy eventually started putting a number there as well.

Looking at the threads on the fork, there appears to be a curvature in the threads. It's on the left in the first pic and on the right in the second. The threads, otherwise, look to be undamaged. Is the curvature inside as well? If so, it might be possible to fix the fork. You would need a pipe or rod with an outside diameter that will just fit inside the fork. Forcing it inside might push the curvature back straight again. Kinda like knocking out a dent from the back side.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 20, 2013)

The head tube numbers didn't come along until the 1970s. the end of the serial does read "54" but the beginning is "H0" and thats the part you want to look at.

Oh and the rack you want might be different than the one used on the Monark. Monark was a different division at Huffman though the bikes were quite similar. Is there two holes on the top of the rear fender?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Nov 20, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> The head tube numbers didn't come along until the 1970s. the end of the serial does read "54" but the beginning is "H0" and thats the part you want to look at.




That's why I said it didn't matter. If the dropout numbers break down like the head tube numbers, they also identify which number frame it was for that year. Definitely not critical info.


----------



## randallace (Nov 21, 2013)

it jumps left to right beacuse i was trying to show both sides


----------



## randallace (Nov 21, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> Oh and the rack you want might be different than the one used on the Monark. Monark was a different division at Huffman though the bikes were quite similar. Is there two holes on the top of the rear fender?




-yes 2 holes in fender near the top of the arch -- any help in tracking down the right type is appreciated - pics , adds, ect so i can get an idea as to what to look for


----------



## partsguy (Nov 21, 2013)

Well you may have two choices for a rack then. I'll have to look at my '63 Silver Jet when I get home to see what bracket it has. Either way, somebody driled out the rack mount bracket that was on your fender.


----------



## Mungthetard (Dec 17, 2013)

*Found this today*

View attachment 127831View attachment 127830dont have any info on it yet but should get this bike in my possession soon and if u need or want any parts or the whole bike let me know 
Merry Christmas cabers
Loop


----------



## randallace (Apr 17, 2014)

im back - sorry for long absence , but got sidetracked on other projects ..... this belair is still on my rack , in the same condition , and im getting ready to re-start the restoration ..... still looking for reference materials and parts


----------

